# Game Thoughts - USA vs. Puerto Rico



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*USA vs. Puerto Rico thoughts*

I just got back from the game. I thought I'd share my thoughts...

- It's clear than LeBron and Wade are the heart of this team. the best things happened when they were on the court together.

- Carmelo put up some points, but I'm not sure I like him playing huge minutes. I think he's an ideal 6th man for the squad. I would bet if you looked at the +/- for the game, Carmelo's number would be relatively low.

- Battier is looking like a great pick for the team. He just does a lot of little things - screens, taking charges, battling on D, etc.

- Miller, Bosh, and Brand all didn't make much of an impact. Nobody was able to get anything going down low, on Ramos and Santiago - which probably isn't good.

- At the beginning, they played really slow, trying to set up the halfcourt, and they were getting beat. I think it's obvious that they are at their best when they're really pushing the ball. There was no answer for the US athletes sprinting down the floor.

- Hinrich was a nice surprise. He's a solid reserve. Unspectacular, but won't make mistakes.

- I wasn't too impressed with Paul and Arenas in the game. Their ability to push the ball should be an asset for the team, though.

Bottom Line:
Even with a depleted roster, they looked great. They looked like they were prepared and showed a lot of different lineups and styles. The versatility here is fantastic. They looked like they're still trying to find an identity as a team but looked impressive regardless. If they can get a couple of the talents that aren't playing right now, they should be spectacular.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico thoughts*

Team USA is definately playing small ball. They had LeBron, Wade, Carmelo,
Bosh, and Paul as the starting lineup. I'd prefer to see more Bosh and Howard 
since they would be a nice inside-outside connection. The hustle was there and 
battier was great. What the hell was with the two blocking calls? I couldn't believe
they actually called those blocks.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico thoughts*

Carmelo is the perfect PF for TEAM USA. You sure you watched this game? Bosh played like a pansy. Howard should be starting at center


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico thoughts*

I didn't think there was a "heart" of the team. LeBron and Wade weren't on the floor when the USA pulled away. It was guys like Hinrich and Battier who sparked the run that pushed the lead to double digits. They never looked back from there. 

Carmelo, Arenas, Johnson and Jamison are the scorers on the roster. They put up buckets, point blank. 

LeBron and Chris Paul were out there making things happen with their playmaking and passing abilities. 

Brand, Howard and Bosh cover all your grounds in the middle. Brand can hit the midrange jumper and score the ball, plus gives you the all-around game. Howard dominates defensively and on the boards. Bosh gives you the ultra athletic transition big man who can nail the long ball. 

Hinrich and Battier are your defensive players. They hustle their butt off and both of them were on the court when the USA pushed the lead to double digits. They sparked the run that the team never looked back from. Both can also hit the long range shot. 

Bowen and Brad Miller seemed like the odd ones out. You can get everything from Bosh that you get from Miller. Bowen's offensive game is just too terrible to make up for his good defense.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico thoughts*

Dammit i missed the game. when will they show the next exhibition?


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico thoughts*

I doubt Bowen's defense is even "great" during the Olympics. He'll probably get fouled out every game he plays more than five minutes (hell, Battier almost got fouled out tonight).


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico thoughts*



DuMa said:


> Dammit i missed the game. when will they show the next exhibition?


The next one is on Monday at 9:30EST on ESPN2. 

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_training_schedule.html

Tonights game will replay at 4pmEST on NBATV tomorrow.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico thoughts*

by the time the olympics come around, bowen will be too old.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico thoughts*

When Kirk Hinrich shut down Carlos Arroyo, that is what allowed the Lebrons and Wade's to open up the game on the offensive end. The team defense from 4 guys was there the entire game, they did good jobs trapping and everything, but Chris Paul was horrid on defense. He couldn't guard Arroyo if his life depended on it. Hinrich shutdown Arroyo, and Arroyo is the heart and soul of the Puerto Rican offense, and with no one constantly having defensive lapses on Arroyo anymore, Team USA could force more turnovers which led to a lot of those fastbreak dunks.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico thoughts*

I watched the game and I can't believe Howard didn't get more time. When he was in the game, it was like the PR players couldn't do anything in the paint. They couldn't rebound because Howard was getting all of them. They couldn't drive because Howard was waiting on them. It was rather funny to watch. 

It is like Coach K didn't play Howard much to make it fair, LOL!!!! :laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico thoughts*

It was a little disturbing that Daniel Santiago, mr. selling potatoes in spain not too long ago, mr. bum on the Milwaukee Bucks, was the best bigman on the court tonight.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

score?


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

that d-wade steal, to windmill dunk, then a salute to the crowd was awesome.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's really weird how guys like Santiago and Arroyo play for their national teams. If they brought that same game to the NBA, they'd be pretty darn good players.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think it's because NBA coaches won't allow Arroyo to play like he does for the PR. In the NBA over the slog of a whole season, his act gets tiresome, and his weaknesses get exploited.

It's always a little easier when you are skilled and the man on your team. Less decisions to make. But fortunately this time around we have some point guard defense in Hinrich.

If you look at it, I think we've got a defensive stopper for every position this time around. Coach K has a lot of versatility with matchups.

Right now it looks like Bowen and Miller play the smallest role on this team. They seem like the obvious choices to cut now.

Battier does everything Bowen is supposed to do, but also gives you offense.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

U.S. played a horrific first half imo. they were just bailed out by a late run in the 2nd quarter by the second stringers. But that awesome 3rd quarter run, a 31-2 run, was just fun to watch. 

I'd hate to see bruce bowen get cut.. but if battier plays that kind of defense all throughout the U.S.A. world exhibitions, then Coach K can afford to drop bowen. Futuristxen, are you talkn bout mike miller or brad miller as the one who plays a small role? given the choice, i'd cut mike miller coz he's pretty slow and can't effectively drive to the basket.. although he's got a three point shot, which is needed in international games, the dream team still has decent 3 point shooters like hinrich, melo, and joe johnson. brad's needed in rebounding and passing from the bigmen. i'd like to see some sacramento style basketball once in a while done by the u.s.a. i'd love to see mike bibby in there rather than chirs paul though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Miller didn't even get invited to team USA. He's not even a starter on his own team.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

joe johnson impressed me the most. i thought he played amazing


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> It's really weird how guys like Santiago and Arroyo play for their national teams. If they brought that same game to the NBA, they'd be pretty darn good players.



big guys like santiago dont get to play as physical in the nba as for arroyo he'll be pretty good for orlando, i think they find their comfort zone more with international play.


----------



## Local_24/7 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hinrich really locked down Arroyo. In the first quarter he was getting by defenders but after that he wasn't much of a threat. I really like Hinrich's D yesterday. Brand was good on D too, he challenged a lot of shots even though he fouled.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Mike Miller didn't even get invited to team USA. He's not even a starter on his own team.


haha. damn. my bad. i thought i saw him! weird!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico thoughts*

Outside of the middle of the 1st half, I was satisfied with the game. Howard, Hinrich, and Joe Johnson impressed me the most--the later two were question marks in my mind to make the final 12. They definately proved they belong--especially Kirk. GREAT perimeter defender.



Idunkonyou said:


> I watched the game and I can't believe Howard didn't get more time. When he was in the game, it was like the PR players couldn't do anything in the paint. They couldn't rebound because Howard was getting all of them. They couldn't drive because Howard was waiting on them. It was rather funny to watch.
> 
> It is like Coach K didn't play Howard much to make it fair, LOL!!!! :laugh:


I don't know what baffled me more, the lack of time Howard got, or the minutes Bosh received. I though Bosh played extremely poor to warrant the minutes he got. 

Let's also keep in mind, though, that this is one game. Our first game. It will be interesting to see how the team develops from this first game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico thoughts*



bruindre said:


> Let's also keep in mind, though, that this is one game. Our first game. It will be interesting to see how the team develops from this first game.


Exactly. Krzyzewski would be a fool to start tickin people off in the first 40 minutes of this teams season.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris Paul was U.S.A best player by far. His understanding of the game is unreal. Truly fits the international game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Chris Paul was U.S.A best player by far. His understanding of the game is unreal. Truly fits the international game.


I thought he played well as did LeBron, Melo and Wade. Just about all the players had a decent game. I'm watching this game again right now on NBATV.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

:nonono: Bosh played horrible.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> :nonono: Bosh played horrible.


Maybe he'll do better in the next game.


----------



## zoomkobe (May 11, 2006)

i htought it was an overall good game even thought the start was a little slow.


----------

